
NPM and Bower Bundler - gabrielcsapo
http://gabrielcsapo.github.io/granary-server/
======
gabrielcsapo
Based on the work done on [https://github.com/node-freight/freight-
server](https://github.com/node-freight/freight-server).

It has been passion project for the past week and a half, let me know what you
think :)

